# Moen Adaptor Kit



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Moen has a new adaptor the will convert the old style shower valve trim over to the new style trim.

Moen Adaptor Kit


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Is that to put new trim on the old valve bodies?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, they just came out with it.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

thats pretty cool. any idea what they sell for?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

About $15.00


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow, Is it by moen or some 3rd party? If the latter who is making it?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

It is by Moen, I thought it was about time that made something like that.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

A nice way to renew the look of an old moen without having to pull the tile when access from behind isn't an option. Just put in a new cartridge and new trim, like new.


----------



## TotalPlumber (Sep 30, 2008)

Waiting for the same thing for Delta 600 series. Danco makes a CHEAP one in Brushed nickel, someone please (Delta?) make a decent trim kit for Delta 600 series t/s valves!

Total


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> Moen has a new adaptor the will convert the old style shower valve trim over to the new style trim.
> 
> Moen Adaptor Kit


 
One more reason, one more time I'm glad to be a member of this site, :thumbup:


----------



## ASUPERTECH (Jun 22, 2008)

Been in around 6 months, for use all Moentrol Trim. List price = 13.00


----------

